# Triggering the LGB sound Functions, with the Air Wire.



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Has anyone ever had any luck triggering the LGB sound systems with the Air Wire?

Has anyone ever figured how to do that? help would be greatly appreciated....

Thanks

Bubba


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Which LGB sound ssytem?????? 

There are several different types as follows: 

6500x series These are similiar to how you would tie in a Phoenix to a G3. Manual volume control, and inputs for bell and whistle via reeds. 
Other sounds available by DCC. 

Older Analog boards which only had chuff/bell/whistle, no DCC control, use relays for the bell and whistle. 

SUSI buss control, not DCC These are in many engines and can be connected to LGB SUSI bus on LGB onboard digital decoders, and I have one working on a Zimo SUSI bus. 
Note that the LGB 55020, 55021, 55027 decoders do NOT have the SUSI bus!!!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry I should have said in the Mikados, Uintah,Sumpters, with digital sound.......and the 2300series Moguls, NOT the early sound boards.

As far as all the nomenclature you are stating...I am not that technical...just want to control my Mikes and uintahs with the AW control...and cannot seem to find anyone who can figure it out....

Again any help would be very appreciated.....

Bubba


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For the most part, those engines listed need a SUSI bus for all the additional sounds available. 
The bell and whistle/horn have reed switch input sensors that can be picked by a relay, or an optical coupler, and track magnets. 
Chuff is from a sensor that has 3 wires (power, ground, sensor signal). 
4 wire cable with 2 for track power, plus clock and data. 

Who has a SUSI buss... LGB for sure and Zimo MX69 series decoders, And possibly Massoth since they make the LGB electronics.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Per what Dan says, you can use and opto-isolator chip to trigger the horn & bell. You hook the input, which is an LED, to one of the AirWire aux outputs with the appropriate current limiting resistor. You will have to hook the output across one of the reed switches (or in place of it). If you hook the output to the sound system with the wrong polarity, it won't work. 

On the AirWire, you will need to program the aux output to whatever be controlled by whatever function key that you want. You then have to repeat the same process to the other sound. 

When I install AirWire in an LGB system, I resolve the whole problem by putting in a Phoenix P-8 sound unit and eliminate the LGB sound system entierly.


----------

